# Ship Cleaning help needed - sorta



## Groundhog (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey all, I just inherited this model ship from my late uncle. It is the "Fragata Espanola" and is covered with about an inch of dust (a model inch anyway). Anyone have any ideas how to clean it? Although it isn't really delicate except for the old cotton string I don't think compressed air will get it really clean. A friend thought I should try just soaking it in the bath tub with some Dawn.
I figured that since someone or another here seems to always have an answer for any problem, this should be an easy one. Thanks!!


----------



## f350ca (Feb 3, 2018)

Looking forward to an answer, I have a couple that need cleaning too.

Greg


----------



## francist (Feb 3, 2018)

What is the primary material? Wood, plastic, metal?

At first blush I would strongly caution about the use of water -- if any materials (sheets, lines, sails, etc) are natural the results may be dramatic and most likely a dismal failure. Shrinking, staining, bleeding, and any loss of starch (if those sail fabrics are indeed real fabric) would be almost guaranteed.

I often work very closely with conservators of art objects, and most often a gentle breeze (either negative or positive airflow) would be a good starting point. Photographer bulb with natural bristle fine brush end to gently loosen the dust, small compressed air canisters such as for computer cleaning also work well. Resist the temptation for full-on compressed shop air -- again, dramatic results are almost guaranteed.

Scrubbing will likely introduce staining and grinding of the soiling deeper. Resist this temptation, gentle brushing along with air are preferred. If it does not move the accretions, step back and reconsider the options, materials, and ultimate desired result. Some things will not come clean again without significant intervention under trained hands, and that is usually quite pricey.

Again, an assessment of the primary as well as supplementary materials would be useful in determining a proper treatment.

-frank


----------



## middle.road (Feb 3, 2018)

CO2 method. I've used it for recovering water damaged documents.
I found out about it years ago because it is used in the restoration/recovery of old books and such.
-=- Wiki -=-
-=- General Search -=-


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 3, 2018)

Use one of those "powder" brushes that ladies use, thick soft bristle brush, available at most drugstores in the lipstick and nail polish section. Have a fan blowing to carry away the dust as you brush.
Mark


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 3, 2018)

+1 on the low pressure air brush.  Also you might experiment with using masking tape to lift off dust from some or all of the surfaces.


----------



## f350ca (Feb 3, 2018)

So Frank, when you say a gentle breeze this isn't what you were referring to. 



Greg


----------



## middle.road (Feb 3, 2018)

f350ca said:


> So Frank, when you say a gentle breeze this isn't what you were referring to.
> Greg


What's that 'white stuff' under it used for?


----------



## f350ca (Feb 3, 2018)

It seams to be mosquito repellent.

Greg


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 3, 2018)

f350ca said:


> So Frank, when you say a gentle breeze this isn't what you were referring to.
> View attachment 256681
> 
> 
> Greg


This is exactly the direction I was headed. I'm pretty sure it will get the dirt off . . .


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 3, 2018)

I think all of you guys are right. It is going to take some effort. I'm gong to try most of these ideas and research the CO2 idea.

francist, it is mostly wood . The sails (sheets?) look to be a cloth hardened with a resin or something. The rope is cotton string. The 3 rope ladders (6 counting both sides) are plastic and the only plastic I see on it. They really look out of place.


----------



## francist (Feb 3, 2018)

Ah, I suspected that may be so. The sails looked too real to be anything but actual cloth. Quite possible that the stiffening agent is a thinned glue, or maybe some kind of varnish or lacquer. Either way, high potential for them to go limp if soaked it water. 

Good luck with whatever you choose, it's a nicely executed model by what I can see. Very realistic. As for the "sheet" no, not the sail itself but rather the ropes attached to the lower corners of the sails for pulling them into submission. Unlikely you will ever need to know that again, though! 

-frank


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 4, 2018)

Knowing about a sheet - not in the middle of Kansas I don't imagine!


----------



## rgray (Feb 4, 2018)

Would any of the aerosol anti-static sprays be of any help?


----------



## amuller (Feb 4, 2018)

No real substitute for an evaluation by a trained conservator.  That said, if it were mine I'd try:

For lifting off dust just sitting:  a gum rubber tube maybe 3/8" ID hooked up to a vacuum.  (Gum rubber because it's soft and flexible).  Alternatively, one can buy a kit of miniature vacuum tools.

Camera shops sell a combined squeeze bulb/soft brush for lens cleaning.  Try this, with a fan blowing away, as suggested so dust isn't re-deposited.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 4, 2018)

I forsee hours of hand cleaning with small picks and brushes with a bit of pledge and camera dust off sprayer.


----------



## olcopper (Feb 4, 2018)

Glenn Brooks said:


> +1 on the low pressure air brush.  Also you might experiment with using masking tape to lift off dust from some or all of the surfaces.


Also try some rolled up modeling clay to pick up the dust, works on old paintings too.  Touch it against areas you want to clean, and frequently roll it up to expose fresh areas of clay.
olcop


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 4, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> I forsee hours of hand cleaning with small picks and brushes with a bit of pledge and camera dust off sprayer.


Won't need all of those hours of painstaking work if I display it from the back of a basement closet!


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 5, 2018)

Just clean the base, put in a glass case and say it's been to the North Sea and picked up a bit of snow and ice.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 5, 2018)

How about using one of the small computer vacuums. Not as much suction but might be worth a try.

 "Billy G"


----------

